

Ask HN: Email to Name Lookup - livestyle

I know rapleaf gives great data and rapportive is wonderful inside gmail but I am looking for a solution I can use when replying back to my subscribers.<p>Odd that I can't find anything easily..<p>Thanks in advance for the help!
======
webstartupper
I've had pretty good success with using facebook for this. Put the email
address in the search box and more often than not you get the subscriber's
name and details.

This is also a great way to do research on your subscribers (and to customize
your emails). Read up on their profile, check out their websites, interests
etc.

~~~
livestyle
How about an automated way to do it?

